# Interfacing the LCD module to Parallel Port



## Eng_Hisham (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Interfacing the LCD module to Parallel Port

Download link​:

http://s1.upload.sc/request/a199d86a0b5d5100555d923aa93c0318


..................................................وهنك المزيد بإذن الله.....................................................


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذا الجهود الأكثر من رائع
ونتمنى المزيد منك بإذن الله
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------

